# Java fern plantlets?



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

Do the plantlets grow out of the mother leaves? I see brown looking roots with little tiny green leaves and little dark nubs on the leaves. Anyone have experience with this?
Thanks!!!


----------



## fish dork (Apr 21, 2010)

That is a java fern. And yes, those are the baby plants. Once they have a bit of roots and a couple of leaves they can be gently removed.


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

oops thanks for clearing that out, my buddy kept on saying it was a sword
as you can tell i'm a plant noob AND so is he


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

actually i bought these at King Eds on Boxing day and they said these are swords and my buddy got these there too!


----------



## 604Myth (Apr 27, 2010)

Yep, that definetly looks like a java fern, NOT a sword plant.

BTW, i see some black bushy parts to it. Is that BBA??


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

the black bushy parts are either the clump of dense roots or the spores (the seeds)


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

My Java fern looks just like that when it sprouts baby plants.


----------

